# Murderdolls & Stone Sour New Albums



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just picked them up today. Can tell they're both by Roadrunner as both have identical style folding cardboard sleeves, plus a bonus DVD as well. :thumb:

Only listened to the Murderdolls album 'Women and Children Last' and have to say it's extremely good. Probably say it's darker than their last album and perhaps a bit more metal but so far so good. Still, always loved this band and Wednesday 13's solo stuff, usually quite B-Movie horror inspired with a good sense of humour. 

Not listened to the Stone Sour album 'Audio Secrecy' but if it's anything like their last two albums then it should be a good listen. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I Like a bit of Stone Sour in the gym...let me know how this one is...

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I certainly will mate, they really have done some cracking tracks. 

Manage to go from some heavy stuff through to some superb acoustic/ballad type songs.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip, I had a massive row with the ex 'cause she point blank refused to believe me it's the same guy as Slipknot...

:wall: :wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha that would be such an annoying argument to have! lol

Thing is Corey Taylor is probably a better singer than a metal shouter, well live that is anyway.


----------



## slim (Jan 6, 2010)

Good Evening, I loved Bother from the first CD, wasn't
so keen on the rest. Muderdolls, I have only heard lets
go to war, a great tune...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you liked 'Let's Go To War' then you'd love the rest of their first album. It's fun and doesn't take things too seriously the whole way though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The first Stone Sour album was fantastic the 2nd on I am not so keen on.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ross said:


> The first Stone Sour album was fantastic the 2nd on I am not so keen on.


Same. Not very keen on murderdolls at all though.

Corey Taylor has an excellent singing voice. I think most people would have a hard time believing that he fronted slipknot.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I forgot Stonesour have got a new album out!!

I'll have to get on Itunes later methinks.

They're touring over here soon with Avenged Sevenfold. I'll have to try and persuade Mrs. Reds to give me a late birthday present of concert tickets to the Plymouth gig 

Never really listened to the Murderdolls but I may have to pick something up.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Loving the Murderdolls new album.....


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Is Stone sour's called *Audio Secrecy*?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes that's the one mate. 

Just like their other two albums it's taken me a few listens to get into but just as good as ever.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Just picked them up today. Can tell they're both by Roadrunner as both have identical style folding cardboard sleeves, plus a bonus DVD as well. :thumb:
> 
> Only listened to the Murderdolls album 'Women and Children Last' and have to say it's extremely good. Probably say it's darker than their last album and perhaps a bit more metal but so far so good. Still, always loved this band and Wednesday 13's solo stuff, usually quite B-Movie horror inspired with a good sense of humour.
> 
> Not listened to the Stone Sour album 'Audio Secrecy' but if it's anything like their last two albums then it should be a good listen. :thumb:


Hey Alex,

I've not got the Stone Sour yet heard a couple of tracks off you tube, sounds as good as previous releases.:devil:

Not really heard much Murderdolls stuff tbh, one to look up

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought the new Stone Sour album, have listened to it a few times and I am starting to enjoy it. Haven't checked out the new Murderdolls yet...on my to do list!!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Stone Sour is alright, but only listened to it once. Not too keen on Murderdolls.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the verdict on the Stone Sour album after a few listens to take it in then?

As good as the first two? (both totally awesome IMO):thumb:


----------

